# Settler run over palestinian



## Freeman (Dec 4, 2009)

another savage settler
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7cYS7yfFts[/ame]


----------



## Shogun (Dec 4, 2009)

I hope you didn't expect the three jewish stooges to comment in this thread....


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 4, 2009)

Shogun said:


> I hope you didn't expect the three jewish stooges to comment in this thread....



What does it matter? They only have 3 responses to everything.   

#1) you are anti-semitic

#2) your a nazi

#3) remember the holocaust


----------



## Samson (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm astonished the Palestinian Survived.

I want whatever he's drinkin'


----------



## Charles Stucker (Dec 5, 2009)

Freeman said:


> another savage settler


That tape is such poor quality that I suspect its authenticity.
Would the Islamic factions accept such a video if it allegedly showed an Arab running down a Jew?
No wait they would claim the Arab had the right to run down the Jew.

More evidence wold be needed to convict someone in court, like testimony from the injured party, medical records, testimony from the crows of witnesses shown. 
In the event of a strong case, let the law give an appropriate punishment for Vehicular Assault - presumably something on the order of 20 years - to the perpetrator.

Or is the claim now that one driver, perhaps stoned on pot; which I mention because a pothead might run someone down then moronically back up to see if they were OK and run over them again; one driver mind you, represents an entire community?


----------



## Freeman (Dec 5, 2009)

thanks God, it's not a tank!

it remembers me how american Rachel Corrie was run over by zionaze bulldozer!


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 5, 2009)

they will simply ignore this thread....you dont expect them to watch anything that is not pro israel do you?


----------



## Kalam (Dec 5, 2009)

An interesting editorial:

Al Jazeera English - Focus - Settlers 'stone' school children


----------



## rhodescholar (Dec 5, 2009)

Freeman said:


> thanks God, it's not a tank!
> 
> it remembers me how american Rachel Corrie was run over by zionaze bulldozer!



I was singing and handing out candies and sweets to everyone I knew that day, and bought 1,000 more shares of Caterpillar.

It was a truly wonderful day, one less terrorist on earth.  The only tragedy was that they couldn't roll over more of them...


----------



## rhodescholar (Dec 5, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> they will simply ignore this thread....you dont expect them to watch anything that is not pro israel do you?



Whatever you say, old skank whore.

Of course filth like will of course believe whatever the muslim garbage proffers as fact, right?


----------



## Kalam (Dec 5, 2009)

rhodescholar said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > they will simply ignore this thread....you dont expect them to watch anything that is not pro israel do you?
> ...



You have nothing on her, trash.


----------



## rhodescholar (Dec 5, 2009)

Kalam said:


> An interesting editorial:
> 
> Al Jazeera English - Focus - Settlers 'stone' school children



Speaking of muslim children:

Iraq: Handicapped child used as bomber - Conflict in Iraq- msnbc.com

* Minister: Suicide bomber a handicapped child
Iraq police say attacker seemed to have Down Syndrome

BAGHDAD, Iraq - Iraqs interior minister said Monday that insurgents used a handicapped child as one of the suicide bombers who launched attacks on election day.*

Iraq: Al-Qaeda 'used 24 child suicide bombers in last two years - Adnkronos Security

"Iraq: Al-Qaeda 'used 24 child suicide bombers in last two years

Baghdad, 1 Oct. (AKI) - Al-Qaeda has over the past two years used 24 children to carry out suicide bombings in Iraq, the director of military operations for the Interior Ministry, Abdelaziz Mohammed Jasim, told pan-Arab daily al-Sharq al-Awsat.

"Of the 24 children, five had a mental disability. From analysing the others' remains, we established that they were homeless," said Jasim."

The Weekly Standard

* Taliban Target Children, Caught On Video *

Yesterday the Taliban conducted a heinous suicide attack in the eastern Afghan province of Khost. A suicide car bomber detonated his explosives outside of a government center just as a group of school children was passing by. A U.S. military surveillance camera captured the bombing, and the Department of Defense released the tape to the Associated Press.

Watch the video, you will see the suicide bomber weaving through the barriers designed to slow down vehicles. The school children are walking against the wall on the right, and are in clear view. The suicide bomber clearly had a view of the children - he was moving slowly enough. Yet he detonated his bomb just as the line of children passed by his car.


----------



## Kalam (Dec 5, 2009)

_Narrated Ibn 'Umar: During some of the battles of Allah's Apostle, a woman was found killed, so Allah's Apostle forbade the killing of women and children._

- Sahih Bukhari, Jihad, no. 258​
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

_Samaria shall become desolate; for she hath rebelled against her God: they shall fall by the sword: their infants shall be dashed in pieces, and their women with child shall be ripped up. _

- Hosea 13:16 (KJV)​


----------



## rhodescholar (Dec 5, 2009)

Kalam said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



FUCK YOU terrorist apologist/supporter.  Go back to iraq or some other similar shithole you came from, scumbag.


----------



## rhodescholar (Dec 5, 2009)

Kalam said:


> _Narrated Ibn 'Umar: During some of the battles of Allah's Apostle, a woman was found killed, so Allah's Apostle forbade the killing of women and children._
> 
> - Sahih Bukhari, Jihad, no. 258​



Worthless muslim filth, teaching one's children's how to use a weapon is hardly an issue.

What IS an issue to dressing toddlers like suicide bombers like muslims do.

And the photos of soldiers mean nothing.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 5, 2009)

rhodescholar said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > _Narrated Ibn 'Umar: During some of the battles of Allah's Apostle, a woman was found killed, so Allah's Apostle forbade the killing of women and children._
> ...



Goodness you're excitable.  

Is it hormones or a knee-jerk double-standard reaction when it comes to anything to do with Israeli-Palestinian situation?

For instance - if Islamic terrorists use innocent children or handicapped people as bombers, then naturally that must mean all Muslims are doing this or approve of this?

But if an Israeli settler runs over a Palestinian then....we need to wait for more information....or, it's just an anomoly and not representative of all Israelis?

If the photos mean nothing...which, actually, without context they are as meaningless as the cherry-picked quotes usually flung around then....are the often presented photos of Palestinian children dressed like bombers or jihadists also....mean nothing?


----------



## rhodescholar (Dec 6, 2009)

Coyote said:


> If the photos mean nothing...which, actually, without context they are as meaningless as the cherry-picked quotes usually flung around then....are the often presented photos of Palestinian children dressed like bombers or jihadists also....mean nothing?



Please tell us what possible reason for a child to dress up like a suicide bomber that is reasonable.  Is halloween practiced in the gaza strip under the iran fascist regime there?

A policeman holding a gun standing over a person has many possible interpretations, a toddler dressed like that does not.  

Sorry, but the mores of humane, civilized society are not that elastic.


----------



## Charles Stucker (Dec 7, 2009)

Kalam said:


> An interesting editorial:
> 
> Al Jazeera English - Focus - Settlers 'stone' school children


I saw the fact that Israel provide military escorts for those children.
Hardly a telling point about "Jews" in general if the government elected by Jews provides protection to those children.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 7, 2009)

yea.. much like it said a lot for the state of alabama when the national guard was required to make sure blacks students were escorted to college class, eh?


WOW.  You people never cease to crack me up with your knee jerk deepthroat-a-jew reaction to everything.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 7, 2009)

rhodescholar said:


> Please tell us what possible reason for a child to dress up like a suicide bomber that is reasonable.  Is halloween practiced in the gaza strip under the iran fascist regime there?



Same reasons kids dress up like batman, superman, or any number of vigilante heroistic thugs.



> A policeman holding a gun standing over a person has many possible interpretations, a toddler dressed like that does not.



Wrong.  If you don't know the source and context of the pictures there are many possible interpretations.



> Sorry, but the mores of humane, civilized society are not that elastic.



A word of advice:  take the log out of your own eye first.


----------



## Liability (Dec 7, 2009)

Freeman said:


> thanks God, it's not a tank!
> 
> it remembers me how american Rachel Corrie was run over by zionaze bulldozer!



The "tank" was a bulldozer and poor old Rachel was an asshole.  God rest her stupid soul.

Bulldozer vs. girl.  In an unexpected resolution, the Bulldozer wins.    Stupid.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 7, 2009)

I bet you feel the same way about chinese students versus commie tanks, eh?


no?


gosh.. i wonder what the mitigating factor is...


----------



## Liability (Dec 7, 2009)

Shogun said:


> I bet you feel the same way about chinese students versus commie tanks, eh?
> 
> 
> no?
> ...




No, as a matter of fact, I don't.

The Chinese guy was standing up to a TANK.  He was clearly willing to lay down his life for freedom.

The fucking stupid ass suicidal American girl (a/k/a the stupid suicidal schmuck) was opposing a bulldozer for something very much different.

Pretend it was something else though.  That would really be a surprise.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 7, 2009)

Liability said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > I bet you feel the same way about chinese students versus commie tanks, eh?
> ...



Like I said, the mitigating factor which draws a separation line is hardly invisible.   If jews enjoyed stringing up non-jews like Southern lynch mobs you'd be on here insisting that they just wanted to spruce up the fucking scenery.  SHOCKER that you discern between someone standing up for the rights of the Chinese and someone else doing the same for Palis.  SHOCKER.


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 7, 2009)

why exactly was the man standing in front of the tanks?


----------



## Liability (Dec 7, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



As I said, pretend otherwise.  I knew I could count on you, dillweed.


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 7, 2009)

Frontline: The Tank Man | WXXI

The Chinese government has responded to the Tank Man&#8217;s efforts by cracking down on dissent, and on the media. The regime has managed to erase Tank Man&#8217;s image, famous throughout the world, from Chinese memory. Thomas shows the iconic picture to undergraduates at Beijing University, the nerve center of the 1989 protests; none of them recognize it. Central to the regime's struggle to control information is its filtering of the Internet, a complex undertaking that raises serious issues about the role of Western IT companies in China's censorship strategy


----------



## Shogun (Dec 7, 2009)

Liability said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



I'm not the one pretending here, fuckbucket.  Rationalize your ethnicity-specific concern however you will.   Your input of Rachel Corrie versus Chinese students speaks louder than your silly excuses for a double standard.


----------



## Liability (Dec 7, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



You are pretending, ya shitsucker.

The only valid comparison is that in both cases a human being confonted a massive bit of rolling machinery.

And you are just too much of the lying asshole to ever admit as much -- because your idiotic partisan agenda of pure filth leads you to being such a lying sack of shit.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 7, 2009)

Liability said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...





......yea....  BOTH examples sure WASN'T prompted by the subjugation of one peoples by another!



Trust me, you silly goatfucking hemorrhoid, your desire to spin your double standard hatred is almost as funny as the self-righteous routine that is fitting you like a 30 year old leisure suit.


true story.


Like i said, it's pretty obvious that, with YOUR kind, if a jew in israel wanted to drink pali blood you'd be insisting that red blood cells are antisemitic.


----------



## Liability (Dec 7, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



Your grasp on honesty and logic is JUST as tenuous as your grasp of grammar and coherence....

In any event, the Chinese example sure WAS a reaction to the efforts of the Chinese government to subjagate their own people.

The actions of the American girl was a reaction that had nothing to do with subjagating anybody.   That is just your always dishonest partisan spin hard at work.  Nothing more.  



Shogun said:


> Trust me, * * * *



Don't be even more fucking retarded than you always are.  Nobody with a functioning brain would ever "trust" a filthy lying piece of shitsucking vermin like you.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 7, 2009)

*......yea.... BOTH examples sure WASN'T prompted by the subjugation of one peoples by another!*


que?  Are you trying to sound smarter than you are?  You do realize that the term "both" infers a plural subject, right?  that the contraction of WAS NOT denotes past tense for both?  Maybe you should stick to making excuses for your laughably selective standard rather than pretend you can teach Engrish, ok?




after all... a fucking ISRAELI BULLDOZER crushing Corrie along with a fucking pali shack sure isn't (go ahead and fumble for your MLA handbook) an example of one ethnicity lording over another!




Maybe, instead of trusting me you should go ahead and crack open a fucking grammar textbook if you are going to act like an engrish proff again.   Again, if a jew in israel wanted to literally wear a fucking carved out goyim skinsuit you are the kind of pathetic bastard who would insist, nay DEMAND that non-jew melanin is antisemitic because they don't come in fashionable colors.


----------



## Liability (Dec 7, 2009)

Shogun said:


> *......yea.... BOTH examples sure WASN'T prompted by the subjugation of one peoples by another!*
> 
> 
> que?  Are you trying to sound smarter than you are?  You do realize that the term "both" infers a plural subject, right?  that the contraction of WAS NOT denotes past tense for both?  Maybe you should stick to making excuses for your laughably selective standard rather than pretend you can teach Engrish, ok?
> ...



Nope.  You are trying to sound educated, which you aren't.  You fail.  Again.  I'll help you out, however:

*
Each example was.

Both examples were.
*
Your mistake.

As always.

It is also disputed that the operator of the bulldozer even saw the stupid ass humans playing human shield.

They kind of assumed the risk.  The fucking morons.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 7, 2009)

except, and this is the gem of your self pwnage, I used the contracted form in order to drive home the sarcasm...  I guess you are the kind of kid that needed flash cards, eh?


but, please, tell me another joke about "how the driver didn't see the moving, screaming chick dressed in a scarf".  PLEASE keep punching yourself in the face when it comes to illustrating your laughable double standard.  After all, a jew deserves the benefit of the doubt.. but a chinese tank driver?  naw..  





THE CHINESE STUDENT sure DIDN'T ASSUME ANY RISK!


----------



## Modbert (Dec 7, 2009)

Is this suppose to be Grand Theft Auto: Middle East version?


----------



## Liability (Dec 7, 2009)

Shogun said:


> except, and this is the gem of your self pwnage, I used the contracted form in order to drive home the sarcasm...  * * * *



You are babbling.

If you are doing so because you are embarrassed by your own lack of skill with basic English grammar, that is actually a commendable feeling.  But lying, as you just did, is still not commendable.

Everyone (and that means "everyone," as in "you have managed to fool not even one single person") sees that you merely fucked it up.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 7, 2009)

yea.. me and those caaRAAZY people at dictionary dot com sure are impressed with your grammar skills, buddy!


----------



## Liability (Dec 7, 2009)

Shogun said:


> yea..* * * *



Popgun ^ still being just too much the ultimate pussy-boi to admit he fucked it up.

Typical.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 7, 2009)

Liability said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > yea..* * * *
> ...



Don't let your pussy bleed on my account, stud.  Lord knows your kind AREN'T desperate for a tangent the second your usual double standards are illustrated.


----------



## Liability (Dec 7, 2009)

Shogun said:


> * * * *pussy bleed * * * *



The edit says it all about you, popgun.

You are a failure at grammar.  Pret*t*y funny in light of what a poseur you are.

When exposed as the ungrammatical *nitwit* you are, you lie.  Quite amusing.

And your feeble efforts have done nothing to support your faux contention that the idiot American girl run over by an Israeli bulldozer is even remotely akin to the *Tiananmen * Square icon who stood before a Red Chinese Tank.


----------



## Modbert (Dec 7, 2009)

Liability said:


> The edit says it all about you, popgun.
> 
> *You are a failure at grammar.* *Prety* funny in light of what a poseur you are.
> 
> ...



 Irony.

And that's right, blame the little girl to bolster your points.


----------



## Liability (Dec 7, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > The edit says it all about you, popgun.
> ...





Well, a typos, anyway.


----------



## Modbert (Dec 7, 2009)

Liability said:


> Well, a typo, anyway.



I count four errors, including the spelling of nitwit being wrong. If you're going to call someone akin to an idiot, may want to spell it right.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 7, 2009)

Liability said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > * * * *pussy bleed * * * *
> ...



Not grammar...but still....pretty funny


----------



## Shogun (Dec 7, 2009)

Liability said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > * * * *pussy bleed * * * *
> ...



actually, that you need to hide behind your edits says it all, buddy.  Hell, I won't even be as petty as you and point out your spelling errors.  But, professor Engrish, you probably already saw them before pressing the send button!  Lord knows you have room to talk about grammar!




And, the fact that I sent you into a grammar rage conveys exactly why you'd cramp up like you have about a contraction rather than admit how laughable your double standard is toward tanks and bulldozers squashing those rebelling against state-based domination of one group over another.  Your selective standard, both regarding grammar AND dead protesters, is an amazing display of dipshititis.  True story.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 7, 2009)

Liability said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



oh looky... that selective standard creeps in to polish the turd of liability's input....  I wonder if you know what the word "pattern" means.


----------



## Modbert (Dec 7, 2009)

Coyote said:


> Not grammar...but still....pretty funny



You forgot the fact that you're not suppose to start sentences with and.


----------



## Liability (Dec 7, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> * * * *
> And that's right, blame the little girl to bolster your points.



Saw your edit of your post after I went back to correct the typos.

Your comment was stupid.

I am not bolstering my point by "blaming" the young woman (not  a "little girl" by the way).

I am *directly saying* that HER behavior was stupid and was effectively the primary cause of her premature demise.

SHE *chose* to be a "human shield."  So, a young woman goes up against heavy bulldozer and the bulldozer isn't the one to lose the confrontation.  Fucking shocking!


----------



## Coyote (Dec 7, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Not grammar...but still....pretty funny
> ...



oops.....


..."a typos".....







Popcorn time.


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 7, 2009)

Freeman said:


> thanks God, it's not a tank!
> 
> it remembers me how american Rachel Corrie was run over by zionaze bulldozer!



The little bitch got what she deserved! If you stand in front of a bulldozer who can't see you, then yes you will be crushed. Rest in pieces Rachel! 

Funny the little bitch was drapped in an American flag, when she was a pro at burning American flags!


----------



## Shogun (Dec 7, 2009)

Liability said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> > * * * *
> ...





yeaaaa....   That Chinese Student sure didn't CHOOSE to stand in front of a fucking tank, though!




brilliant!


----------



## Coyote (Dec 7, 2009)

Liability said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> > * * * *
> ...



She chose to be a human sheild.

So did the man in Tiananmen Square.

I'm not saying it's exactly the same but, it's sad that the rightwing pundits practically wet themselves in an attempt to denigrate Rachel Corres afterwards.  Would they have done so had she been bulldozed by Saddam....?


----------



## Modbert (Dec 7, 2009)

GHook93 said:


> The little bitch got what she deserved! If you stand in front of a bulldozer who can't see you, then yes you will be crushed. Rest in pieces Rachel!



May you rot in the deepest darkest lowest corner of Hell.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 7, 2009)

GHook93 said:


> Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > thanks God, it's not a tank!
> ...



AAAAaaaaaand thanks for the JEWISH input, ghook!  I'm glad you are around in order to convey just how human, and full of hatred, your kind are capable of being.


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 7, 2009)

So fuckface, it starts out with a Palestinian walking into a gas station and stabbing to people. Funny how your cowardly Arab ass forgot to mention that little aspect.

Let's review shall we:
(1) A Palestinian unprovoked walks into a gas station and stabs to INNOCENT people.
(2) The Palestinian is shot.
(3) A settler runs him over, after see the unprovoked attack on 2 Jewish people
(4) The IDF arrests the Israeli in the car
(5) The IDF charges him with crimes
(6) Israeli doctors treat the Palestinian even though he would kill every Jew on the planet if he could

*And this is all reported on a highly biased source!* Funny how the so called reporter down-plays the part of the 2 Jews getting STABBED, but cries foul when the man gets run over. 




Freeman said:


> another savage settler
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7cYS7yfFts


----------



## Shogun (Dec 7, 2009)

GHook93 said:


> So fuckface, it starts out with a Palestinian walking into a gas station and stabbing to people. Funny how your cowardly Arab ass forgot to mention that little aspect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



anyone notice that Jewhook ALWAYS starts out his knee jerk defense of all things hebrew with "well, a MUSLIM did....."?


seriously.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 7, 2009)

gosh, Liability... where did you go?  TELL ME you didn't run back under the porch after dancing around like a little fairy about MY grammar only to have your own pounced upon...   Please, PLEASE tell me you are not a giant pussy like that!


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 7, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > The little bitch got what she deserved! If you stand in front of a bulldozer who can't see you, then yes you will be crushed. Rest in pieces Rachel!
> ...



Then I can say hello to Rachel the American Flag Burner.

I will admit she looks better flat then in this pic!


----------



## Shogun (Dec 7, 2009)

GHook93 said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



SAVOR the blood, jew.   Yum!  Drink up!


----------



## Liability (Dec 7, 2009)

Shogun said:


> gosh, Liability... where did you go?  TELL ME you didn't run back under the porch after dancing around like a little fairy about MY grammar only to have your own pounced upon...   Please, PLEASE tell me you are not a giant pussy like that!
> 
> * * * *



You can't even grasp the difference between my sloppy little set of mere typos (including one misspelled foreign word) and your fundamental lack of comprehension of basic rules of grammar?   

There is not now and there never will be ANY reason to run away from a smelly pussy like you, popgun.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Dec 7, 2009)

Oh, wonderful, another "blame it on the Jews" thread.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 7, 2009)

Liability said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > gosh, Liability... where did you go?  TELL ME you didn't run back under the porch after dancing around like a little fairy about MY grammar only to have your own pounced upon...   Please, PLEASE tell me you are not a giant pussy like that!
> ...



Oh I KNOW, dude!  Of COURSE there is a double standard for your benefit!  I could set my watch by your predictable reactions.



maybe you should write the word "pattern" on your next morning flash card!


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 7, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > I hope you didn't expect the three jewish stooges to comment in this thread....
> ...



You, shogun and Freeman fit 1 and 2 easily, but not 3 because all of you deny it!


----------



## Shogun (Dec 7, 2009)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Oh, wonderful, another "blame it on the Jews" thread.



nice.. another zombie asshole who would rather look over ghook's blood drinking in the thread and cry antisemite than take actual racist bastards to task.


Just what this forum needed!


----------



## Shogun (Dec 7, 2009)

GHook93 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



You sure would think so, ya eternally convenient martyr.  It's not like we have your own blood drinking quotes to validate the criticism that your kind receives....


----------



## Coyote (Dec 7, 2009)

The Israeli settlers are no "innocents" in violent attacks.  Though clearly that bit of video is deceptive  there are numerous accounts of settlers attacking Palestinians or their property.

'It's Our Right'
Jewish Settler Attack
Jewish Settlers Attack Palestinian Villages
Two settlers charged with attacking Palestinian shepherd 

The settlers themselves regard Palestinians as little more than animals.


----------



## Liability (Dec 7, 2009)

Shogun said:


> * * * *



I have finally reduced popgun to his elemental self:  he's now just posting a random collection of meaningless keystrokes coupled with his pathetic reliance on smilies!

You are all a witness to history.


----------



## Charles Stucker (Dec 8, 2009)

GHook93 said:


> Let's review shall we:
> (1) A Palestinian unprovoked walks into a gas station and stabs to INNOCENT people.
> (2) The Palestinian is shot.
> (3) A settler runs him over, after see the unprovoked attack on 2 Jewish people
> ...


Gee, in Texas they would give a medal to someone who stopped a fleeing criminal with their car. I guess we're more tolerant of civilian aid in police actions when some thug is caught red handed than the Israeli's. Though to be fair the Israeli's have too much foreign press hounding them to take the reasonable actions they should.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 8, 2009)

Liability said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > * * * *
> ...



myawwwww..  did hims not wike it when hims was laughed at for hims own errors AFTER acting like a giant widdle bitch about grammar?


poooor lil guy.. myawwwwwwwww...


----------



## Shogun (Dec 8, 2009)

Charles Stucker said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Let's review shall we:
> ...



Texas would not "give you a medal" for running over a criminal and then backing over him again, you dumb son of a bitch. 

WOW.  It must take a real fucking moron to live in your state.


----------



## Samson (Dec 8, 2009)

Charles Stucker said:


> Gee, in Texas they would give a medal to someone who stopped a fleeing criminal with their car. I guess we're more tolerant of civilian aid in police actions when some thug is caught red handed than the Israeli's. Though to be fair the Israeli's have too much foreign press hounding them to take the reasonable actions they should.





No, in Texas, using our pick-ups to stop fleeing criminals is just considered stupid.

You can damage the vehicle, and might need to pay for cracked glass, a dent in your fender, or bumper.

Even if the fleeing criminal was running, we'd not give much credit for marksmanship using a damn truck.

Nope, we need to consider the target before handing out medals: I'll give you the general idea:

Honorable Mention: Stationary Target, Less than 5 paces
Bronze:  Stationary Target, 6-20 paces or Moving Target less than 5 paces
Silver: Stationary Target, 20-30 paces or Moving Target 6-20 paces

Gold: All crotch shots, Stationary Target, 30+ paces or Moving Target 20+ paces

A oak cluster is added for multiple shots.


----------



## Liability (Dec 8, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



Popgun is still stretching, I see.  So pathetic  of the retarded little man.  Nothing new in that.

No, popgun.  I am guilty of having typed some words incorrectly (including a foreign word which I simply misspelled).  In the context, pointing it out was funny.  But, and this is the thing that just kills a tool such as you, when I make a mistake (or three), I admit it.

*By contrast*, you denied your own botched effort at basic grammar and compounded that plodding lie with a hefty second dollop of dishonesty.

You are such a monumental massive failure of a person that you cannot even admit your own glaring errors.



Sorry.  I guess it's rude to laugh at you.  

But DAMN.  I just can't help it!


----------



## Coyote (Dec 8, 2009)

DAMN!  Ran out of popcorn


----------



## Charles Stucker (Dec 8, 2009)

Liability said:


> Popgun is still stretching, I see.  So pathetic  of the retarded little man.  Nothing new in that.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry.  I guess it's rude to laugh at you.



Don't worry, Shogun's retardation is brought on by his massive drug use (ask him, he's proud of his substance abuse, that's how much it has impaired his judgment - he seems to think pot makes him smart) thus making fun of him is not as cruel as making fun of someone who was retarded from birth.

Samson - I'm delighted someone saw the sarcasm in my post about Texas and medals.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 8, 2009)

Liability said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...






oh hey.. leave it so someone with SOLID STANDARDS LIKE YOURS to make every reason he can think of to polish the turd of his own fuckups... AFTER dancing around like a clown about someone else's, no less!




Please, tell me more about how only others can be failures even though your own attempt at playing grammar police pretty much PWNED itself!








Hey, maybe you can go tell someone they suck at cooking after burning some hot water next.


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 8, 2009)

Too bad it wasn't shogun under that car!


----------



## Shogun (Dec 8, 2009)

Charles Stucker said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Popgun is still stretching, I see.  So pathetic  of the retarded little man.  Nothing new in that.
> ...



sorry.... you have too much dick in your mouth for anyone to comprehend what you just said..  "Grrbrbrrrrbbbbbrrrrbbbbbrragh" is just not a convincing argument.


and yes, I'd rather be a pot smoker than a cock smoker.  You go ahead and enjoy the salty dick on your lips and i'll go ahead and enjoy the joint on mine.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 8, 2009)

GHook93 said:


> Too bad it wasn't shogun under that car!



or, a pregnant non-jew, right jew?


----------



## Liability (Dec 8, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



I haven't polished you, ever, you lying shitbrain.  What *I* did was simply and honestly acknowledge that I had made a mistake (three actually).  

You, no matter how much you offer your pathetic attempts at derisive deflection, cannot change what is already recorded.  Being the complete, gutless, cowardly, pussy liar that you are, you instinctively and reflexively just lied when your glaring error was pointed out.  And, then you lied about it AGAIN!


----------



## Shogun (Dec 8, 2009)

Liability said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



indeed, ironic mistakes given your silly fucking grammar crusade which, itself, was meant to divert away from the laughable double standard that you take with crushed resistance to domination..  And, after you became Captain Ironic you made every excuse you could in a pattern-defining effort to rationalize YOUR mistake despite dancing around like a headless chicken about mine.  Hell, even NOW you find yourself pretending that your own fuckups don't stink as bad as anyone elses.. but, hey.. you ARE Captain Ironic flying through space in Flagship Double Standard, aren't you.


now, maybe if you butcher my quotes and cry for another page you'll feel better and that giant Shogun-sized hand print on your face might sting less than it does now. 


Say it with me:  Sho'NUFF!


----------



## Liability (Dec 8, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



And despite all your frothing miserab le excremental rage, the fact remains.  You reflexively lied about your grammatical error -- twice in a row.

NUFF said?  Sho' nuff!  

And there's nothing giant sized about you, pin dick; most certainly not the print left when you swing and miss each and every time!


----------



## Shogun (Dec 8, 2009)

Liability said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



say, Captain Irony... what is "Miserab le" mean?





please, tell me more about which of us is frothing with anger while you take a spin around the sun in the Flagship Double Standard!




poor guy.. You can always tell people that the stinging, five-fingered print on your face is a birth mark.  


Like batman says: KAPOW, BITCH!


----------



## Liability (Dec 8, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



Private Grammarless catches another typo and declares victory!  



Sorry ya little dickless rodent, but nothing you say at this point can conceal that you found it expedient to flat out lie when confronted with the fact that your grammar sucked.  Then, you lied again!

Too funny.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 8, 2009)

indeed, given what seems to be your standard for success, Captain Irony, and your little grammar crusade it sure is fucking HILARIOUS to watch you have a melt down every time I point out your own spelling errors.

but, given your quickness to believe that your shit don't stink like every other turd in the universe I guess being shocked is out of the question.





but please, tell me more about MY grammar!


----------



## rhodescholar (Dec 9, 2009)

Liability said:


> You are pretending, ya shitsucker.
> 
> The only valid comparison is that in both cases a human being confonted a massive bit of rolling machinery.
> 
> And you are just too much of the lying asshole to ever admit as much -- because your idiotic partisan agenda of pure filth leads you to being such a lying sack of shit.



The moment you started even reading the posts of shogun pussy you were screwed; that poster is a piece of shit whose death cannot come fast enough.  Lowlife scumbag hiding her arrogance on the internet...

Hey shogun pussy, how come you never served?  You weak pussy, you afraid of real men, you sissy you?


----------



## Liability (Dec 9, 2009)

Shogun said:


> indeed, given what seems to be your standard for success, Captain Irony, and your little grammar crusade it sure is fucking HILARIOUS to watch you have a melt down every time I point out your own spelling errors.
> 
> but, given your quickness to believe that your shit don't stink like every other turd in the universe I guess being shocked is out of the question.
> 
> ...



Zzz.

You lack the ability to bitch slap even a legless mutt.

Oh, and by the way, popgun, you liar, it was*n't* _you_ who caught my typos or the spelling error.  

You truly cannot stop lying, you poor befuddled waste of life.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 9, 2009)

rhodescholar said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > You are pretending, ya shitsucker.
> ...



I've told you already, jew.  Americans don't serve in your little jewish, pony-wristed military force.  Go blow up some civvies and toddlers and stroke your ****-ego elsewhere.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 9, 2009)

Liability said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > indeed, given what seems to be your standard for success, Captain Irony, and your little grammar crusade it sure is fucking HILARIOUS to watch you have a melt down every time I point out your own spelling errors.
> ...





STILL STINGS, eh?


poor guy.





And, indeed, I did catch your errors... but, by the time I posted many others also piled on the HILARIOUS IRONY of your fubar criticism too so.. it's no skin off of my nuts that I didn't get the earliest timestamp.  Hell, it's FUNNIER that a full range of observers let you know what kind of fucktard you were being anyway!


SERIOUSLY.


----------



## Liability (Dec 9, 2009)

Shogun said:


> * * * *
> 
> STILL STINGS, eh? * * * *



More baseless self-congratulation from the loser?

So pathetic.  Endless, but boring and ultimately dishonest of you, popgun.

You might as well face it, popgun; you have not the slightest ability to sting anybody at any  time.  You never had it.  You never will.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 9, 2009)

Liability said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > * * * *
> ...



boring enough for you to reply to, eh dummy?


----------



## Liability (Dec 9, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



That you are boring is beyond cavil.  The fact that I may choose to respond to your lies, to mock you for your lying (even though you *are* boring) is hardly dispositive, ya lying little stupid bitch!

Try again.

And more smilies, bitch.  You haven't quite proved how much a tool you can be in one post yet!


----------



## jillian (Dec 9, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> they will simply ignore this thread....you dont expect them to watch anything that is not pro israel do you?



who's "they"?

and why should anyone but terrorist supporters watch more of their propaganda?

what i see a lot of is whining about how mean jews (spoken as though the word is somehow an insult...which should offend any well-meaning person) are.... and stereotyping jews and supporters of israel while pathetically crying that some people may, or may not, stereotype the palestinians.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 9, 2009)

jillian said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > they will simply ignore this thread....you dont expect them to watch anything that is not pro israel do you?
> ...



May or may not....interesting.

a lot of is whining....*and stereotyping jews and supporters of israel*...while pathetically crying that some people may, or may not, *stereotype the palestinians*

You seem to think that the stereotyping of Palestinians is in doubt but not the alleged stereotyping of Israeli's.

How laughable.  Except it really isn't.


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 9, 2009)

Coyote said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



LOL, that can't be more further from the truth, but as a worthless antisemite, you are not interested in the truth.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 9, 2009)

GHook93 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Perhaps you can indicate - as Jillian has failed to do so - where my "stereotyping" is or is not accurate?  Could be an interesting, but likely pointless, exercise since it would require you to take off your dark glasses.


----------



## jillian (Dec 9, 2009)

Coyote said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



actually, if you had any kind of intellectual honesty, you'd know i'm responding to you. i don't stereotype people. but i find people like you who know nothing about the history of the conflict yet spout off fairly pathetic.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 9, 2009)

jillian said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...





You don't stereotype people? 

You  claim that I do but have yet to show where I stereotype "Israeli's".

You claim to know about the history of the conflict, but there is scant evidence of that in the way you spout off standard talking points without any depth.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 9, 2009)

Actually Jillian, I'll apologize.  I'm being overly snarky and that shuts off any discussion.


My feeling about the Israeli/Palestinian situation is that there has been ongoing wrongs committed by both Israel and the Palestinians and the surrounding Arab states but you can't isolate those wrongs without taking into account all sides.  You seem to see only the fingers pointing at Israel and condemning Israel.  I keep seeing a lack of accountabillity for Israel's actions - actions that would be condemned if in engaged in by any other country and the same tired old rhetoric flung around excusing it.  Israel is not a "victim" - Israel has the most powerful and sophisticated military in the region and the most powerful ally in the world rubber stamping everything it does.  Israel has a powerful American lobby that tries to control Israel's image to the American public and in the the American media.  In many ways - criticism within Israel's media is far more vociferous than it is in the American media.  Israel also has an high standard of living and education for it's citizens (at least it's Jewish citizens) and a decent economy.  But at what cost?  The Palestinian situation is the albatross around Israel's neck that hinders it's image abroad and amongst it's own citizens in much the same way as Guantanamo did for the U.S..  It costs the Israeli's a lot of money and calls into question Israel's role as the only valid Democracy in the Middle East.  If you can't be honest about any of this then you can't have an open discussion on Israel or Palestine.

As for the Palestinians - I've said many times that they are no innocents- I've don't absolve them and their actions have hurt their own cause over and over again by their suicide bombers, using children and handicapped people as bombers, encouraging children to admire martyrs etc etc.  Historically - they could have taken a peaceful resolution but they didn't but that was two generations ago now.  They've been pawns for the Arab states and for Israel because the Palestinian situation keep Israel focused off it's own internal problems by unifying the country through security.

But right now, at this point in time, Israel is the Goliath, not the David and the Palestinians are a tragedy.  Whether it is their own doing as a "people" or not doesn't matter - not to the children and the vast number that just want to live a "normal" life and have some hope of a future where their children aren't going to die.  You don't here much about them on the media because those stories aren't as sexy as suicide bombers and dead children.  The Palestinians are living in substandard conditions, with a fraction of the resources allocated to Jewish Israeli's, horrendous unemployment, difficulties traveling to work, farms, schools, homes and entire villages demolished with no recourse or justice- trade, travel, electricity etc controlled by a country that largely dislikes them and a public that blames them for their situation.  Were it only that simple.

Despite what you think Jillian, I do know something of the history of that area - and part of any solution has to be honesty and accountability on both sides.


----------



## rhodescholar (Dec 9, 2009)

Shogun said:


> I've told you already, jew.  Americans don't serve in your little jewish, pony-wristed military force.  Go blow up some civvies and toddlers and stroke your ****-ego elsewhere.



Not jewish, you stupid fucking **** asshole. 

How come you never served in the US military, you big talking pussy?  This POS talks about "defending the US" - but she never served, not a day.

The big pussy probably whined to the recruiter and cried "but I get tummyaches, so I can't be expected to serve with all of the _ men _ here."

You fucking weak little girl.


----------



## rhodescholar (Dec 9, 2009)

Liability said:


> That you are boring is beyond cavil.  The fact that I may choose to respond to your lies, to mock you for your lying (even though you *are* boring) is hardly dispositive, ya lying little stupid bitch! Try again. And more smilies, bitch.  You haven't quite proved how much a tool you can be in one post yet!



It really is too bad, this forum could be good, as the modding is slight, so one can curse, but that the 2 fucking zeroes in my sig are allowed to stay just make it not worth it.

These 2 turds just firebomb every thread, derailing/destroying them, so its just not worth coming here too often.

Gunny et al must be happy with the same 5 ppl posting over and over...


----------



## rhodescholar (Dec 9, 2009)

Coyote said:


> Actually Jillian, I'll apologize.  I'm being overly snarky and that shuts off any discussion.



What you should apologize for is the crap you wrote below...



> My feeling about the Israeli/Palestinian situation is that there has been ongoing wrongs committed by both Israel and the Palestinians



Here we go with the moral equivalencies... 



> and the surrounding Arab states but you can't isolate those wrongs without taking into account all sides.



Uhhh, yes you can.  Israel has been under perpetual attack for what, 70 years?



> You seem to see only the fingers pointing at Israel and condemning Israel.



Given that there are 4 million jews aligned against 500 million arab muslims, with one vote in the UN vs. 57 for the muslims, that the fraud UN HRC is almost entirely made up of dictators allied against israel, yeah, that can make one feel a little outnumbered...



> I keep seeing a lack of accountabillity for Israel's actions



As compared to who?  Do you see what china has done to the Tibetans, Russians to Chechnya, N korea and iran to their own citizens, Muslims in sudan to the Christians, etc.?  Where do you live, under a rock?



> Israel is not a "victim" -



It has been for decades, and if you had an ounce of facts, you'd know it.



> Israel has the most powerful and sophisticated military in the region and the most powerful ally in the world rubber stamping everything it does.



But I thought it got its ass kicked by the hez terrorists?  Or the IDF is only powerful when people like you need it to be?

As for the US "rubberstamping everything israel does," - did it approve Olmert's begging to allow the IAF to bomb iran last year?  No it did not.



> Israel has a powerful American lobby that tries to control Israel's image to the American public and in the the American media.



The oil and saudi lobbies are 10x larger - yet we hear nothing from ppl like you about them. 



> The Palestinian situation is the albatross around Israel's neck that hinders it's image abroad and amongst it's own citizens in much the same way as Guantanamo did for the U.S..



Only to useful idiots and trash europeans who are appeasing their own muslim filthy hordes.



> As for the Palestinians - I've said many times that they are no innocents- I've don't absolve them and their actions have hurt their own cause over and over again by their suicide bombers, using children and handicapped people as bombers, encouraging children to admire martyrs etc etc. Historically - they could have taken a peaceful resolution but they didn't but that was two generations ago now.



Oslo, and Sharm el-shek were 2 generations ago?  WTF?



> But right now, at this point in time, Israel is the Goliath, not the David and the Palestinians are a tragedy.



Only to the clueless and factless.


----------



## Charles Stucker (Dec 9, 2009)

Coyote said:


> Israel is not a "victim" - Israel has the most powerful and sophisticated military in the region


But they had no military in 1946. That was what convinced *all* their neighbors to invade; the chance to get a few cheap licks in and take loot.



Coyote said:


> As for the Palestinians - I've said many times that they are no innocents-


That's nice to hear


Coyote said:


> But right now, at this point in time, Israel is the Goliath, not the David and the Palestinians are a tragedy.  Whether it is their own doing as a "people" or not doesn't matter -


But what their own people keep doing does matter. The Palestinian leadership still refuses to recognize Israel's right to exist. Either the people throw out their leaders or they suffer for their leaders actions.
Rather akin to American people suffering because they keep electing the same people to Congress and the San ate.


Coyote said:


> Despite what you think Jillian, I do know something of the history of that area - and part of any solution has to be honesty and accountability on both sides.


Yet you seem completely unaware of the deliberately falsified propaganda produced by pro-Islamic factions. this film is more of the same. The person run over was a *criminal* who had just stabbed two people. The driver of the car stopped said *criminal* from getting away.
I really don't see that as such a bad thing, say on par with throwing acid on schoolchildren. In point of fact I think the driver did the right thing stopping a *criminal*


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 10, 2009)

Coyote said:


> My feeling about the Israeli/Palestinian situation is that there has been ongoing wrongs committed by both Israel and the Palestinians and the surrounding Arab states


LOL, that is always the leftist antisemites PC response. I condemn both sides BULLSHIT! You condemn one side. You demand painful concession from only one side. 





Coyote said:


> but you can't isolate those wrongs without taking into account all sides


.
Why? That is all you do joker. You probably call the Palestinian a victim without recognizing he just unprovokingly stabbed two people. The guy in the car, while wrong and cowardly, was highly emotional against a man who randomly (and cowardly himself) just stabbed to people solely because they are Jewish.




Coyote said:


> Despite what you think Jillian, I do know something of the history of that area - and part of any solution has to be honesty and accountability on both sides.


 You know SHIT!


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 10, 2009)

Charles Stucker said:


> Yet you seem completely unaware of the deliberately falsified propaganda produced by pro-Islamic factions. this film is more of the same. The person run over was a *criminal* who had just stabbed two people. The driver of the car stopped said *criminal* from getting away.
> I really don't see that as such a bad thing, say on par with throwing acid on schoolchildren. In point of fact I think the driver did the right thing stopping a *criminal*


That is a little dishonest also. The cowardly random Palestinian stabber was running away from the crime and IDF soldiers shot him. The driver witnessed everything and seeked revenge against a vicious criminal.


----------



## Charles Stucker (Dec 10, 2009)

GHook93 said:


> That is a little dishonest also. The cowardly random Palestinian stabber was running away from the crime and IDF soldiers shot him. The driver witnessed everything and seeked revenge against a vicious criminal.


I was unaware of that aspect, thank you for the information.
Sometimes it is difficult to find all the facts and the piece listed either hid the IDF prior shooting or did not mention it. 
So it still comes down to a single driver, who presumably has been charged with a crime, being used as some "example" of how Israel works.
If Israel were as bad as some say no criminal charge would have been pressed against the driver. 

A couple of years ago a woman in Houston ran over her husband because he had been having an affair. She got sentenced to 20 years. Does this case indicate Houston women are violent, or that the one was violent? Clearly the court disapproved her action, so it is not a general sentiment. the same holds in this case; if an Israeli court finds the driver culpable then *that* is the statement - even random Palestinian criminals can get justice from Israeli courts. If a court releases him, then, and only then, one can draw a darker conclusion.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 10, 2009)

rhodescholar said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > That you are boring is beyond cavil.  The fact that I may choose to respond to your lies, to mock you for your lying (even though you *are* boring) is hardly dispositive, ya lying little stupid bitch! Try again. And more smilies, bitch.  You haven't quite proved how much a tool you can be in one post yet!
> ...



Then take it up with Gunny.

Oh wait.  You can't.  Because you keep flinging turds too.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 10, 2009)

rhodescholar said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Actually Jillian, I'll apologize.  I'm being overly snarky and that shuts off any discussion.
> ...



You think? Or are you just another one of those that blindly rubberstamps your approval on everything Israel does?  No need to answer - the answer is obvious.

I've pretty much written you off as a useless sack of shit better off being ignored or pointed to and laughed at hysterically (can't decide which) - I'm willing to reconsider if you can actually ADD something to the debate. 



> Uhhh, yes you can.  Israel has been under perpetual attack for what, 70 years?



Israel has done it's share provocation and attacking.  Where Israel's victim status may once have been legit, that mask has worn thin in light of modern reality.



> Given that there are 4 million jews aligned against 500 million arab muslims, with one vote in the UN vs. 57 for the muslims, that the fraud UN HRC is almost entirely made up of dictators allied against israel, yeah, that can make one feel a little outnumbered...



That's a disengenius comparison - again, the David and Goliath comparison is a fraud.  Israel has a far better military and intelligence operation and a partner in the U.S. that has steadfastly refused to call it to any sort of accounting for it's actions and has effectively blocked any actions against Israel whether justified or not.



> As compared to who?  Do you see what china has done to the Tibetans, Russians to Chechnya, N korea and iran to their own citizens, Muslims in sudan to the Christians, etc.?  Where do you live, under a rock?



Fine.  Start another thread about those injustices then - but quit using them to deflect from the issue at hand - an issue I might remind you Mr. or Ms. RhodesScholar - is a chronic destabilizing element in the Middle East fueling terrorism in addition to one of simple human justice. 



> It has been for decades, and if you had an ounce of facts, you'd know it.



If you ever took off your dark glasses you would realize that is a joke and finally, the rest of the western world is starting to wake up to it.



> But I thought it got its ass kicked by the hez terrorists?  Or the IDF is only powerful when people like you need it to be?



Ass kicked?  Hardly.  They didn't come off as well as they wanted for a variety of reasons (political, strategic, and ethical)- do a little research - but they did not get their ass kicked.  The IDF's reputation is excellent - the best in Middle East, and no Mr. or Ms. PseudoRhodesScholar - it's nothing to do with my needs.



> As for the US "rubberstamping everything israel does," - did it approve Olmert's begging to allow the IAF to bomb iran last year?  No it did not.



You might want to do a little more research into that before flapping your lips. The U.S. and Israel are not strong allies simply because of religoius and cultural identity but because of who they are in the Middle East and that they are our leading weapons purchaser and are willing do things we can't politically do that are in our best interests.  Someday bombing Iran might be that thing and do you want to bet there will be meetings behind closed doors and a "don't ask, don't tell" agreement?  Look at what happened in Lebenon and how long it took for the U.S. to make any sort of statement about it?  Do you think we didn't know and agree to look the other way?



> The oil and saudi lobbies are 10x larger - yet we hear nothing from ppl like you about them.



Their lobbies are strong in terms of energy and oil -  not culture and religion.  There is CAIR but in comparison to  AIPAC or CAMERA their effect on U.S. politics is minor.

As for "people like me" - this is the first time I've mentioned lobbies so your sweeping generalization is nothing more than crap to avoid directly addressing the issues.



> Only to useful idiots and trash europeans who are appeasing their own muslim filthy hordes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was talking about further back in history when a more realistic peace deal was possible but if you want to talk about Oslo and Sharm el-shek it wasn't just the Palestinians that failed to come up to the bat. Both sides were deeply divided in their acceptance of it and deeply untrusting for good reason.   Sharm el-Shek was not a a peace deal.



> > But right now, at this point in time, Israel is the Goliath, not the David and the Palestinians are a tragedy.
> 
> 
> 
> Only to the clueless and factless.



Like you?  Such a tragedy.  Try taking off your shades.


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 10, 2009)

Charles Stucker said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > That is a little dishonest also. The cowardly random Palestinian stabber was running away from the crime and IDF soldiers shot him. The driver witnessed everything and seeked revenge against a vicious criminal.
> ...



He was charged with a crime and the Palestinian was treated by Israeli doctors!


----------



## Coyote (Dec 10, 2009)

GHook93 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > My feeling about the Israeli/Palestinian situation is that there has been ongoing wrongs committed by both Israel and the Palestinians and the surrounding Arab states
> ...



Nope, nothing to do with PC - it's simply history combined with your knee-jerk response to any perceived criticism of Israel.  If you condemn both sides ...well, at a glance it seems token on one side.  Or maybe it's just if anyone else criticizes Israel it generates a reflex scream of anti-semitism from you?  Or maybe that is simply your own "rightwing antimuslim PC"response? 

What concession is it you think I'm demanding?



> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > but you can't isolate those wrongs without taking into account all sides
> ...



You think?  Perhaps you can take your thumb out of your ass and show me where I've made a comment on that incident? Or is this yet another knee-jerk assumption?  They seem to be quite common with you and Jillian. 



> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Despite what you think Jillian, I do know something of the history of that area - and part of any solution has to be honesty and accountability on both sides.
> ...



You're right.  I do.  I know "SHIT" when I see it.


Please don't forget to flush.


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 10, 2009)

Coyote said:


> What you should apologize for is the crap you wrote below...


If we are telling each other what to do, you should get drunk and play in traffic






Coyote said:


> Israel has done it's share provocation and attacking.  Where Israel's victim status may once have been legit, that mask has worn thin in light of modern reality.


PLEASE! If the Palestinians dropped their arms, then they would have no checkpoints and probably a country by now. 

You mean provocation by taking every Jew out of Gaza, just to see it become a base for 1000s of missile attacks? I wonder who you root for during rape scenes. I bet when you are watching one you say things like, "Give it good to the little bitch!"




Coyote said:


> That's a disengenius comparison - again, the David and Goliath comparison is a fraud.  Israel has a far better military and intelligence operation and a partner in the U.S. that has steadfastly refused to call it to any sort of accounting for it's actions and has effectively blocked any actions against Israel whether justified or not.


Hey stupid! The USSR had armed the Arabs to the teeth for decades! During the '48 war, the US put a weapons embargo on the Middle East, but the USSR was arming the Arabs with everything they could. The first weapons and aid came during the 6 day war in '67




Coyote said:


> Fine.  Start another thread about those injustices then - but quit using them to deflect from the issue at hand - an issue I might remind you Mr. or Ms. RhodesScholar - is a chronic destabilizing element in the Middle East fueling terrorism in addition to one of simple human justice.


Always the libtard excuse, they fuel middle east instability. What about the Iran Iraq War, the Libya-Egypt conflicts. The Iraq invasion of Kuwait. The Kurds-Iraq conflics. The Kurd-Turk conflict. The Cyrus-Turkey conflict. The Syria-Lebanese conflict. Black September when the Palestinians tried to overthrow Jordan and 20K Palestinians were killed in a month. The Lebanese civil war. Yemen Civil war. The Sunni-Shia love affair Etc. the Jews did all of this huh? Face it the Middle East, like Africa, is an unstable place.




Coyote said:


> If you ever took off your dark glasses you would realize that is a joke and finally, the rest of the western world is starting to wake up to it.



Pot calling the kettle black.

The West is not waking up. Rather they are trying to placate their every growing Muslim minority and their black crack sellers.




Coyote said:


> You might want to do a little more research into that before flapping your lips. The U.S. and Israel are not strong allies simply because of religoius and cultural identity but because of who they are in the Middle East and that they are our leading weapons purchaser and are willing do things we can't politically do that are in our best interests.  Someday bombing Iran might be that thing and do you want to bet there will be meetings behind closed doors and a "don't ask, don't tell" agreement?  Look at what happened in Lebenon and how long it took for the U.S. to make any sort of statement about it?  Do you think we didn't know and agree to look the other way?


OK course you leave out Israel was a very good pawn during the cold war. The Arabs on the Soviet side and the Jews on the US side. That was important. Not to mention Israeli is a democratic capitalist industrialize country in which we identify with.




Coyote said:


> Their lobbies are strong in terms of energy and oil -  not culture and religion.  There is CAIR but in comparison to  AIPAC or CAMERA their effect on U.S. politics is minor.
> 
> As for "people like me" - this is the first time I've mentioned lobbies so your sweeping generalization is nothing more than crap to avoid directly addressing the issues.


PLEASE, I when I get a minute I will find the lobby dollars again and show you that AIPAC isn't even on the charts. The AIPAC effect is a good propaganda piece. CAIR has just as much influence (but their influence is also overstated)!




Coyote said:


> I was talking about further back in history when a more realistic peace deal was possible but if you want to talk about Oslo and Sharm el-shek it wasn't just the Palestinians that failed to come up to the bat. Both sides were deeply divided in their acceptance of it and deeply untrusting for good reason.   Sharm el-Shek was not a a peace deal.


Are you serious! the Palestinians were offered 95-98% of the land they wanted, compensation to the so called refugees and independence! Yet they choose war. You have a funny way of placing blame.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 10, 2009)

GHook93 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > What you should apologize for is the crap you wrote below...
> ...



Umm...that's not my quote.  It's PseudoRhodesScholar's quote.

But hey, I'm always up for an adventure.  I'll go play in traffic if you'll take a high dive into the shallow end of the gene pool?  Oh wait....you're already paddling...



> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Israel has done it's share provocation and attacking.  Where Israel's victim status may once have been legit, that mask has worn thin in light of modern reality.
> ...



What your deranged little mind can't get a grip on is I'm not saying they are the cause of all instability in the Middle East nor have I said that the Jews are responsible for all the instability.  You are certainly an excitable little man.

They do fuel instability in the Middle East.  


> Moving forward on the Palestinian issue, the toughest point on the agenda. Creating a viable Palestinian nation is the best available antidote to regional extremism in the greater Middle East. Before such a nation could be built, however, a capable Palestinian leadership should emerge. Such a leadership, as a first prerequisite, should have a monopoly on using force within the Palestinian community. Even a forward-looking and reasonable leadership, however, cannot simply accept the terms dictated by Israel. For their part, the Israelis need to see that the survival of Israel in the 21st century depends far less on strategic depth than on demographic trends in the areas under Israeli control.





> Pot calling the kettle black.
> 
> The West is not waking up. Rather they are trying to placate their every growing Muslim minority and their black crack sellers.
> 
> ...



Offered - 98%????  Look at the maps and tell me that with a straight face.  They may have been offered but those lands were never given nor, if you lookk at the maps - do I think was there any intent to.  Likewise I don't think there was any unified intent among the Palestinians to cease violence and part of that is there is no single recognizable authority among them that can speak for them and hold them responsible.

Some interesting points made pro/con: Was Israel responsible for the failure of the Oslo Accords? - Israeli-Palestinian Conflict - ProCon.org



> Amos Oz, Professor of Hebrew Literature at Ben-Gurion University of the Negev, in a Jan. 10, 2003 Ha'aretz newspaper article by Ari Shavit titled "Reality Bites," offered the following:
> 
> "I maintain that Oslo was not given even a day's grace. Immediately, even before the ink was dry, the one side planned jihad and the brainwashing for jihad, while the other planned settlements. Therefore, I don't think Oslo failed, because Oslo was never tried."



For simplicity, here is Wikipedia's description of Oslo Accords: Oslo Accords - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
and Sharm el-shek: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sharm_el-Sheikh_Memorandum_(1999)


----------



## Shogun (Dec 10, 2009)

rhodescholar said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > I've told you already, jew.  Americans don't serve in your little jewish, pony-wristed military force.  Go blow up some civvies and toddlers and stroke your ****-ego elsewhere.
> ...



military service doesn't have a monopoly on patriotism, beyotch.  I assure you, i'd gladly take up arms if America were ever invaded like the zionism which causes you to rationalize the creation of israel.  As it is, you'll have to forgive me for not finding it necessary to measure dicks with an inchworm like you.


Don't forget...  even those who've served in the military get their asses beat by civvies.  It's too bad you don't live in the mid west.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 10, 2009)

Coyote said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



You'll have to forgive the knee jerk assumption by the stooges that there should be one standard for goyim and another standard for jews.  It's a saturated constant in the posts of Rabbi, Ghook, rhodes scholar and Cock Stucker.


----------

